
Crypto Sports Betting Exchange SportX Launches on Ethereum - AY_95
https://medium.com/sportx-bet/introducing-sportx-68174a71cdee
======
emoticoji
Interesting idea, similar to Betfair in the UK, have you had any traction on
the site so far?

I also know that many countries limit access to online sports betting, how do
you deal with gambling regulations? Also I have heard of a number of crypto
exchanges being hacked (Mt.Gox, Coincheck), how is SportX any different?

~~~
AY_95
Since we launched last week, we have done ~$110,000 in trades. If you include
our March Beta Launch we are over $350,000 from roughly 300 users.

To build trust we geoblock countries that have taken the position that peer-
to-peer betting is illegal or requires a gambling license (like the US and the
U.K). We also block users from financial sanctioned countries.

Centralized exchanges (Mt. Gox, Coincheck) basically keep all of their user’s
funds in large wallets. If a hacker gets access to it, they can steal large
amounts of money very fast.

SportX is a decentralized exchange, which means we never store funds on behalf
of our users. User’s funds are stored in their personal wallets (self-
custody), which puts security at the individual level.

